# Poll: your main 2x2



## qwr (Nov 20, 2020)

Now with more choices and a poll that doesn't expire.
Let me know in the comments if you have a choice that's not on the poll.


Here's my noob 2x2 solver review of the 2x2s I own:

Little magic: Lightweight and actually pretty good for a budget cube. Plastic feels thin and the puzzle creaks when turning but the performance is there. My current main because I'm used to it but I'll probably switch to chuwen, xinghen, or valk.
Fangshi Xingyu: I bought this puzzle as part of a collection of older puzzles but it's actually quite decent. It is light, small (says it's 50mm but actually is about 49 mm), and flexible with springy corner cutting.
Weipo: extremely fast out of the box with snappy cornercutting and slightly bumpy turning. My cube is too fast for me but the cube itself has top level performance.
Qiyi Qidi W: budget 2x2 with hard qiyi plastic. It's clacky and has smooth a little heavy turning I actually quite like, but there's one fatal flaw and it is internal piece catching on something during reverse corner cuts that mess up my solves. Shame because the hollow clacky feel is pretty nice.
Valk 2M: I just got this puzzle. Solid, dense, a little heavy and big, smooth and quiet. The dense feel is very unique among 2x2s and it's something I need to get used to, but the performance in stability and corner cutting is objectively world class.
Xinghen: Feels like very soft plastic, at least with primary plastic version (see https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/which-cubes-have-softer-plastic.78908/). Extremely smooth and soft without any lube and has great corner cutting. I'd love to see more cubes with this kind of primary plastic.
WitTwo v1: old cube for the collection but turns remarkably well for a puzzle that old, with corner cutting comparable to today's top 2x2s. Very scratchy out of the box but with lube it becomes scratchy sounding but has smooth turning. Small catching and weird lockups can occur due to the funky mechanism.
Lingpo: I got this in transparent just because it was on sale. Good old moyu cube with scratchy turning, however the weipo is better.
Chuwen: This 2x2 has a very unique bumpy tactile feel when turning. Excellent corner cutting and the bumpy turning makes this cube very fun to use.
Eastsheen: this puzzle doesn't have screws or springs. 'nuff said.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> Now with more choices and a poll that doesn't expire.
> Let me know in the comments if you have a choice that's not on the poll.


To my knowledge. the Valk2 is still the best on the market right now, but I'm probably gonna pick up the MGC elite in a few months and I'm hoping it combines qualities of both better than my spring swapped Valk.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 20, 2020)

I am assuming by the GuoGuan Xinghen you mean the Xinghen TSM.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am assuming by the GuoGuan Xinghen you mean the Xinghen TSM.


There is actually someone in my state that used the Xinghen for the longest time, and I think he still does today. At this point, 2x2 hardware isn't progressing much further with each release and it's more based on qualities of the cube than performance.

Also, when I saw the TSM, I thought it would be the EDM all over again. Fantastic idea, sub-par execution. I'm hoping the TSM isn't just a fun little gimmick but a fully fleshed out speed cube.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 20, 2020)

Which is the best cube for practicing 2BLD event?


----------



## qwr (Nov 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am assuming by the GuoGuan Xinghen you mean the Xinghen TSM.


nope. the original. I didn't think anyone actually mained the TSM but if you do I can add it.


----------



## u Cube (Nov 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> nope. the original. I didn't think anyone actually mained the TSM but if you do I can add it.


I main the tsm lol. It's a pretty good cube regardless of the size adjustment


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> nope. the original. I didn't think anyone actually mained the TSM but if you do I can add it.


I also main the TSM. It is pretty good but the MGC Elite is better (I just don't have one)


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 20, 2020)

Same, I main the TSM because its the only good one I have.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 20, 2020)

I use the valk 2, and it is hands down the best 2x2 I’ve ever tried. If your on a budget, the MGC is without a doubt the best. Iown both, and I mained the MGC until I got my valk at a comp.


----------



## u Cube (Nov 20, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I use the valk 2, and it is hands down the best 2x2 I’ve ever tried. If your on a budget, the MGC is without a doubt the best. Iown both, and I mained the MGC until I got my valk at a comp.


The MGC is seriously a ground breaking puzzle. I mained it for over a year I believe, maybe 2


----------



## RiSha (Nov 20, 2020)

if you want better then valk, get mgc elite


----------



## qwr (Nov 20, 2020)

@u Cube @Owen Morrison @JP cubing I added the TSM as a poll option which you should change your vote to

I'm surprised anyone uses it but that's what the poll is for!


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 20, 2020)

Can't believe no one so far uses the MS, it's legitimately good from what I heard


----------



## qwr (Nov 20, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Can't believe no one so far uses the MS, it's legitimately good from what I heard


It's probably decent but it has to compete with a lot of other very good 2x2s.

I added a short review of all the 2x2s I own to the OP. Comments on it are welcome.


----------



## Garf (Nov 20, 2020)

Don't know what kind of QiYi cube this is.


----------



## qwr (Nov 20, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Don't know what kind of QiYi cube this is.
> View attachment 14046


better for the puzzle identification thread but when did you get it / is it magnetic / what was the price. If it was $5 and nonmagnetic it's probably some variant of the qidi. if it was expensive then probably the wuxia (?)


----------



## u Cube (Nov 20, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Don't know what kind of QiYi cube this is.
> View attachment 14046


I believe that is the Qidi W looking at the piece shape and logo


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 21, 2020)

Why not Meilong? Just add weight 1 and it goes like ZOOM. It's my main.



TheEpicCuber said:


> Don't know what kind of QiYi cube this is.
> View attachment 14046


Yep. It is a Qidi W.


----------



## qwr (Nov 21, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Why not Meilong? Just add weight 1 and it goes like ZOOM. It's my main.


added to poll.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 21, 2020)

Can you add senhuan zhanlang? it has only 6 reviews on the cubicle but they were all 5/5 stars. One person preferred it to the valk 2m


----------



## qwr (Nov 22, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Can you add senhuan zhanlang? it has only 6 reviews on the cubicle but they were all 5/5 stars. One person preferred it to the valk 2m


People use that? I haven't heard it mentioned in a long time. Ok I'll add it


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 22, 2020)

I am legit the only one who polled Qiyi Qidi. I should probably change soon but i like my 2x2 so i am keeping it as my main. Also i dont have any other 2x2s


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 22, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> I am legit the only one who polled Qiyi Qidi. I should probably change soon but i like my 2x2 so i am keeping it as my main. Also i dont have any other 2x2s


don't worry i also main the QiYi QiDi but I am planning to buy a new 2x2, can someone recommend a good 2x2.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 22, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> don't worry i also main the QiYi QiDi but I am planning to buy a new 2x2, can someone recommend a good 2x2.


QiYi MS
BTW @qwr the MS is on there twice and the RSC/GSC isn't on there


----------



## qwr (Nov 22, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> QiYi MS
> BTW @qwr the MS is on there twice and the RSC/GSC isn't on there


well I knew I would screw it up somewhere 

maybe an admin can fix it.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 23, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> I am legit the only one who polled Qiyi Qidi. I should probably change soon but i like my 2x2 so i am keeping it as my main. Also i dont have any other 2x2s


Ikr I'm also the only guy here to main the Meilong and I also don't have any other 2x2s. I average low 2 - 2.5.
Buy the QiYi MS or the new RS2 M (I've heard good things about it)


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2020)

Non magnetic. Got it in a 3-pack bundle with Qiyi Sail W 3x3 and Qiyi Pyraminx.


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the help! I was able to complete the main 2x2 ballot!


----------



## qwr (Nov 29, 2020)

I tried out an ao50 with my new valk2m and the puzzle is extraordinarily stable. I can see why it's so popular in competition. I think it is the best 2x2 on the market for its corner cutting while maintaining stability. None of my other 2x2s are that stable although I only have a few magnetic ones.
However feel is arguably as important as performance when the top cubes are all so good. So I can see why someone would main a chuwen, xinghen, or weipo.


----------



## Sapphire Cubing (Nov 30, 2020)

mine's a lingpo


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> don't worry i also main the QiYi QiDi but I am planning to buy a new 2x2, can someone recommend a good 2x2.


mgc elite rules


----------



## qwr (Dec 14, 2020)

I ordered the new plastic dayan 2x2 just to try it out (I will get old plastic someday...)
I thought it would be smooth all around, but it feels just as bumpy as my wittwo! Also bumpy like a slightly smoother chuwen. Idk if it needs extensive breakin or the new plastic just isn't as smooth (afaik it's a zhanchi mech so it shouldn't be the plastic issue for bumpiness)


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 14, 2020)

my new main is the qiyi ms 2x2


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

I still have a Rubik's brand 2x2.


----------



## qwr (Dec 14, 2020)

The thing that stops me from fully liking the dayan 2x2 whether OP or NP is the popping issue. I really don't want to have a pop during solves when not even the wittwo would pop.


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

what's the best 2x2?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 14, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> what's the best 2x2?


Well, you can tell by the poll that most people use the Valk 2 M, but the MGC is a good alternative for only $10.


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well, you can tell by the poll that most people use the Valk 2 M, but the MGC is a good alternative for only $10.


I might buy the MGC because i'm still not sure if i'm gonna like 2x2


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 14, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> what's the best 2x2?


The MGC Elite is said to be very good, and many people now main it over the valk.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 14, 2020)

As an owner of the MGC Elite, I can confidently say that it is the best 2x2 I've ever had. I've tried the Valk, but it's too heavy and blocky imo. The MGC Elite is very well rounded: comfortable size--a bit on the large side, which suits my large hands; good weight, not as heavy as the Valk but still has a nice weight to it; the turning is very plush; it's quite stable (although the Valk is more stable); the speed is perfectly balanced; and the corner cutting is extremely effortless. 11/10.


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

I've been playing with my old np dayan and it's pretty good but not amazing. idk why there was so much love for this cube. I don't even think it's that much better than the wittwo. in particular, reverse is kinda harsh and snappy like on a zhanchi (which makes sense)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> I've been playing with my old np dayan and it's pretty good but not amazing. idk why there was so much love for this cube. I don't even think it's that much better than the wittwo. in particular, reverse is kinda harsh and snappy like on a zhanchi (which makes sense)


The love is for the op. I don’t know anyone who likes the new plastic


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> The love is for the op. I don’t know anyone who likes the new plastic


I know. but the mechanism just isn't that good. the plastic type doesn't change that


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 16, 2020)

I main Valk but as im switching meathods and getting faster, im realizing it is not for me. Too slow and heavy even with fast lubes. getting mgc elite


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 16, 2020)

Here I am watching everyone with their valks and mgc elites, sitting with my yupo v2.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 16, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Here I am watching everyone with their valks and mgc elites, sitting with my yupo v2.


I have a Yupo v2, I just don’t use it.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 16, 2020)

ms and yupo are also pretty good. My brother mains MS


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 16, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> I have an qiyi ms as my main


You literally just said that a few posts ago.


GAN CUBER said:


> my new main is the qiyi ms 2x2


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

Srry


----------



## CFOP2020 (Jan 15, 2021)

Im a proud OP Dayan user still to this day.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 15, 2021)

Add the XMD Flare 2x2


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jan 15, 2021)

Voted meilong as meilong m isnt on there. Close enough tho ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## qwr (Jan 16, 2021)

RoundUpCubing said:


> Voted meilong as meilong m isnt on there. Close enough tho ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yes I include a magnetic version of a cube with its nonmagnetic version, if either exists.

I thought about reorganizing the list to be in roughly chronological order. What do you guys think?
@pjk is it possible to reorder poll options?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 16, 2021)

qwr said:


> Yes I include a magnetic version of a cube with its nonmagnetic version, if either exists.
> 
> I thought about reorganizing the list to be in roughly chronological order. What do you guys think?


Good idea but add the X Man Flare


----------



## qwr (Jan 16, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Good idea but add the X Man Flare


done


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 22, 2021)

I have 2 2x2's, the MS and the SenHuan ZhangLang. I used the MS for a while then I got a ZhangLang as a clearance item on TC and switched to that despite it being non-mag (It's also White stickerless I don't get why it's not more popular than black, I love it) and pretty old. I then switched back because the MS was lighter and recently switched back to the ZhangLang and my times dropped by about .2-.3 which is massive in 2x2. For reference I average 4.6-4.7 on the MS and sub 4.5 on the ZhangLang. It's a very nice feeling cube with excellent corner cutting, It's quite fast and has very noce shades. It's slightly larger than the MS and I find that stickers give it a better grip it is also heavier than the MS but that's not surprising. I'm probably the only one on the forums to main it but it's a good cube.

Edit: Does nobody use the Flare?


----------



## qwr (Aug 22, 2021)

I haven't tried the zhanglang, I've heard it's good
I've also heard that the chuwen M is underrated as Martin Egdal still uses it


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm surprised how many people chose MFJS MeiLong 2x2 because I wasn't expecting people to use that

Edit: someone changed vote so now there's only 2 people that uses it


----------



## qwr (Aug 23, 2021)

At the time I made this poll my main was the little magic. But now it's definitely the valk2. It's just so solid and so satisfying to turn


----------



## qwr (Aug 25, 2021)

Also I've been playing with my guoguan Xinghen (original) and I think it's underrated too


----------



## qwr (Aug 29, 2021)

@pjk is it possible to reorder the poll entries? I wanted to put them in chronological order


----------



## Garf (Aug 29, 2021)

I don't know if you can.
Also, been a while since I have been on this thread. I got the MGC 2x2 a while ago, and It is pretty good. So I changed my vote to the MGC, although the Qiyi Qidi is still good in my opinion.


----------



## qwr (Nov 21, 2021)

I came home for thanksgiving and tried out my little magic 2x2 and I'm still blown away by how silky smooth it is. Maybe that's just what no magnets does for a 2x2. I guess I should try out the factory magnetic one released recently then...


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2021)

Rip MGC 2x2. It broke while solving it. I am hoping I can get a YJ MGC elite 2x2 for Christmas.


----------



## AlgoCuber (Nov 22, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Rip MGC 2x2. It broke while solving it. I am hoping I can get a YJ MGC elite 2x2 for Christmas.


OOTB, it is really smooth and pretty quiet. The unique magnet system actually works pretty well!
Also planning to get the OG Tengyun 2x2 because of the feel.

Oh and I lost an edge piece on my MGC elite, it still turns the same but pops every 10 solves


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 22, 2021)

The YuPo v2 M is the best 2x2 for me although the magnets were a bit strong ootb. It has a crunchy(maybe Valkish) feel to it and it's real fast. It actually got me down to mid-3 global from mid-6


----------



## qwr (Nov 22, 2021)

since I can't get the poll options reordered, someone remind me in a few weeks to update the SS wiki to list all 2x2s


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 22, 2021)

I feel like I have never heard a good explanation of the mgc 2x2 vs. mgc elite 2x2. Anyone want to weigh in?


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 8, 2021)

Got to say, I love the mgc. probably going to stick to it for years


----------



## Rusty05 (Dec 8, 2021)

I technically use the meilong M and its cuz I never bought another one


----------



## qwr (Mar 4, 2022)

I should probably make a new poll at this point since there was a tengyun v2 and three (!) new weipos iirc

what do you guys think of the original weipo? still competitive without magnets? probably people have moved on to the weipo wrm or wrs at this point.

I'm fascinated by 2x2 hardware for some reason and at this rate I'm going to try every mainstream 2x2 ever released to find the perfect one. still haven't tried tengyuns


----------

